# ID please.



## bdhiggy (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi,
this little guys has been stalking about my work building climbing up and down the brick walls.
can anyone tell me what it is.?
it's only small, about 35cm long.


----------



## Echiopsis (Mar 15, 2013)

bdhiggy said:


> Hi,
> this little guys has been stalking about my work building climbing up and down the brick walls.
> can anyone tell me what it is.?
> it's only small, about 35cm long.
> View attachment 285280



A little Common Tree Snake.


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Mar 15, 2013)

green tree snake / common tree snake


----------



## bdhiggy (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## saratoga (Mar 15, 2013)

Common or Green Tree Snake. Regarded as completely harmless.
Possibly searching for small lizards/frogs which could be hiding in cracks in the wall.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Although it was not needed this time it can be extremely helpful if include a general geographic location when seeking an ID.


----------

